# Akura TV



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We bought an Akura 19 TV/DVD at the Pickering Show in July but during a holiday in France in September the sound dissapeared even if a DVD was shoved in.
We sent it back to Leisure Power last week who sent us another one, this worked okay until I went into the van the following day to tidy up the cables, I switched it on but nothing there, dead as a dodo.
I tried it back in the house using mains supply but still nothing there so I have today posted that one back. This has now cost me £25 in postage which they will not refund.
The question is has anyone had any problems with these TV's as this one caused the fuse to go in the 12v control unit.
I can see Leisure Power asking me what I am doing wrong but all I am doing is plugging in the TV directly into the 12v socket with the cable that they supplied.

Mike


----------

